# Huntfest in Ontario



## Hiawatha22 (Jan 12, 2011)

I would have went to the one in saskatoon last summer but my friend got married that weekend and I was in the bridal party. Was planning on going Sunday but I woke up with a bit of a headache. I see only AB and ON locations announced. Any chance they will be coming back to Sasktoon this year?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I am planning on attending the one in Orangeville. From what I hear it will be much better than what the Sportman's Show has become in Toronto. Does not look like anything is planned for Saskatoon this year. I hear the one there is 2010 was really good.


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

http://www.huntfest.ca/orangeville/index.php


----------



## Hiawatha22 (Jan 12, 2011)

For those who have been to this show, do you get some pretty good deals on gear? Looking to buy some more stands and a few other things and wondering if a drive to Edmonton (8hrs one way) would be worth it.


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

orangeville ontario


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

Have never been to the huntfest before so i really can't say .


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Landscape Hiawatha was refering to the show in Edmonton in August


----------



## deere (Jun 11, 2010)

I really really hope its back in winnipeg again this summer!


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

Ahh sorry. I'm looking forward to the show.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll be looking at attending it if at all possible.

Matt


----------

